# The Holiday sales are here



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am sending the boxes of Salomones and Dukes to my brother in the Army to hand out to the troops.
Its cold in the northeast so i am keeping the shorts for myself!
My heart feels good but my wallet sure hurts oh well its only money!


Two boxes of Partagas Salomones $250
Two Boxes of Dukes $235
Cab of 50 Partagas Shorts $190


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

What a very generous thing Tony. I am sure the boys in uniform will be forever grateful on the cigars. As you and I know, it's the BEST time of the year!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey don't forget about your brother in the Marine Corp...... ME!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Saw that Tony I was thinking the Red Bolivar Royal tubos too maybe, how about the Party Solomon anyone have them are they any good I been waiting to see them on sale just because I love Partagas and the presidents I figured these would be good?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> What a very generous thing Tony. I am sure the boys in uniform will be forever grateful on the cigars. As you and I know, it's the BEST time of the year!


Thanks for the kind words David



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Hey don't forget about your brother in the Marine Corp...... ME!!!


_Semper Fidelis_ my brother



smelvis said:


> Saw that Tony I was thinking the Red Bolivar Royal tubos too maybe, how about the Party Solomon anyone have them are they any good I been waiting to see them on sale just because I love Partagas and the presidents I figured these would be good?


The Salomones are great much better than the Presidents its just too cold for big cigars this time of year. They are where its warm and bigger cigars are more appreciated. I looked at the Tubo's to Dave but i wanted to send them something special they deserve it!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Tony:

I hope you are well.

Nice score and nice to help folks out.

How are the Party Shorts? With this cold weather I need to start looking for more short smokes.

Best regards, tony



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am sending the boxes of Salomones and Dukes to my brother in the Army to hand out to the troops.
> Its cold in the northeast so i am keeping the shorts for myself!
> My heart feels good but my wallet sure hurts oh well its only money!
> 
> ...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nicely Done Sir :thumb:


:high5:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Tony , well done brother!! as usual!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Tony , well done brother!! as usual!


Thanks for your kind words Bro !



aea6574 said:


> Howdy Tony:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> ...


I love Partagas shorts they are my favorite wintertime smoke. I scored a cab of 07's last week but i saw these at $190 with an early 08 box code so they are almost 3 years old i snatched em up.



fiddlegrin said:


> Nicely Done Sir :thumb:
> 
> :high5:


Thanks Phil coming from a great BOTL and fellow Twang Man like you that means a lot!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dj1340 said:


> Very nice Tony.


:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Typical Tony behavior...thinking about others before thinking of yourself. This is what makes you a great BOTL and a great friend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Typical Tony behavior...thinking about others before thinking of yourself. This is what makes you a great BOTL and a great friend.


It takes one to know one!
Coming from a great BOTL that you are that is a compliment of the highest regard Thanks bro!
:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Atta way Tony...that would make anyone's day/week/month!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

way to go tony!!!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great job Tony!!!!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for your kind words Bro !
> 
> I love Partagas shorts they are my favorite wintertime smoke. I scored a cab of 07's last week but i saw these at $190 with an early 08 box code so they are almost 3 years old i snatched em up.
> 
> Man you really know how to find them, all the shorts I have seen are from 10'.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Atta way Tony...that would make anyone's day/week/month!





Coop D said:


> way to go tony!!!





gjcab09 said:


> Great job Tony!!!!


Thanks for your kind words gents!!!

I got lucky on the box code jim most are 09 10.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Way to go bro!! Nice hit.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

So is this a pretty good sale, or do you usually see better ones come along during this season?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cadillac said:


> Way to go bro!! Nice hit.





jedipastor said:


> So is this a pretty good sale, or do you usually see better ones come along during this season?


I'd say one of the better sales i have seen,
Unfortunately my brother called me and they got pinched.
But i am putting together something else for him and the troops!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> So is this a pretty good sale, or do you usually see better ones come along during this season?


Father's day is also a great time for sales.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Father's day is also a great time for sales.....


Hopefully all this seizure crap will subside by then!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hopefully all this seizure crap will subside by then!


What seizure crap? None seized here. LOL. Oh this is fun, in a sick kind of way. op2:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> What seizure crap? None seized here. LOL. Oh this is fun, in a sick kind of way. op2:


Now that just aint rightmg:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Time will tell!


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I'd say one of the better sales i have seen,
> Unfortunately my brother called me and they got pinched.
> But i am putting together something else for him and the troops!


Pinched? Say it ain't so. I have something that's supposed to be in transit. What happened?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tdkimer said:


> Pinched? Say it ain't so. I have something that's supposed to be in transit. What happened?


Same thing that's happening everywhere!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/280000-green-tape-light-box.html

I wish you luck my friend!


----------

